# Recomendations



## BlckGTO04 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey i was just wondering what the best sounding fairly inexpensive way to do your exhaust is? give me some ideas and leave sound clips if you have them


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Define inexpensive. I just received the SLP LM II from LMPerformance.com. Was 638.00 delivered to my door. Sorry no sound clip. I do know a few that have this system and it does sound nice.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I had my x-pipe and off-road pipe custom made with Pro Sound mufflers all for $450.00. Sounds awesome. I'll try to post a vid soon. Just make sure that the guy doing it knows what he is doing. A coulpe of my friends had the same set up before I got mine worked on so I knew the quality of this guy's work.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> I had my x-pipe and off-road pipe custom made with Pro Sound mufflers all for $450.00. Sounds awesome. I'll try to post a vid soon. Just make sure that the guy doing it knows what he is doing. A coulpe of my friends had the same set up before I got mine worked on so I knew the quality of this guy's work.


i heard it. it does sound VERY good :willy:


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i heard it. it does sound VERY good :willy:


Thanks, EEZ.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

ur welcome


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

This is cheap........


----------

